# Sänger Specialist oder Balzer Heavy Multi Feeder



## GEO7 (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

und schon wieder jemand mit ner Feeder Frage...|bigeyes

Da mich jetzt auch das Feeder-Fieber gepackt hat, war ich fest entschlossen mir die neue *Sänger Specialist KS II Feeder *(WG 150g, Länge 3,00m, jetzt mit Carbon-Spitzen, Preis ca. 80€) zu kaufen. 

Einsatzgebiet wäre hauptsächlich ein kleineres Fließgewässer mit relativ starker Strömung, welches im Uferbereich stark bewachsen ist. Deshalb finde ich die 3m Länge dieser Rute, verbunden mit dem hohen Wurfgewicht, als ganz vorteilhaft. (hätte gern auch die hier oft gelobte Browning Syntec Force genommen, leider hat dieses Modell die höheren Wurfgewichte erst ab 4,20m) Des weiteren soll die Rute auch im See auf mittlere Karpfen und auf Forellen eingesetzt werden.

Nun bin ich eben auf die *Balzer Edition IM-12 Spezialist - Lutz Hülßes Heavy Multi-Feeder 165 *(Nachfolger der Balzer Magma, WG 165g, Länge, 3,60m, Preis ca. 140€) gestoßen. Die Balzer ist mit dem von Lutz Hülße entwickelten Seitenbißanzeigesystem und einer Weitwurf-Inlinerschwingspitze ausgestattet, wodurch sich m.M. bei beengten Platzverhältnissen auch Vorteile ergeben. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Sänger Spezialist oder der Balzer Multi-Feeder gemacht? Funktionieren die zusätzlichen Bissanzeigesysteme der Balzer so gut, dass sich am Wasser Vorteile ergeben? Wie würdet ihr Euch entscheiden?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, 
GEO07


----------



## dcpolo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Sänger Specialist oder Balzer Heavy Multi Feeder*

Den Balzer Vorgänger (Magna) nenne ich durch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Ex- Freundin #6 mein Eigen. Bis darauf, dass Sie mir die Rute mit 3,60m etwas "kurz geschenkt" hat, ist das eine top Rute. Wurf- und Drillverhalten sind 1a. Vor allem im Drill macht die Rute richtig Spaß. Die Rute gibts in manchen Shops auch noch als Auslaufmodell für ca. 80,00€.

Die seitlichen Bissanzeiger habe ich bisher ein, zwei Mal ausprobiert, kann aber nix Besonderes daran finden. 

Leider habe ich den Nachfolger der Magna noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber wenn nicht allzu viel abweicht, kann man die Rute wohl bedenkenlos erwerben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Sänger Specialist oder Balzer Heavy Multi Feeder*

Die Bissanzeiger sind nur dan zu gebrauchen wen der Wind stark aufzieht, dan kann man die Spitzen vergessen.


----------



## acidbrain (28. März 2008)

*AW: Sänger Specialist oder Balzer Heavy Multi Feeder*

habe mich nach einigen umsehen für die Balzer Match Multi Feeder 120, 2,75m entschieden.
Sie hat mit 130Euronen einen stattllichen Preis aber dafür giebts viel Zubehörteile:
4 Wechselspitzen, einer Schwingspitze, 4 Seitenbissanzeigern und 
2 Spitzen-Aufsteckglöckchen. (Naturkorkgriff)
Bei einem Gewicht von 233g ist sie federleicht und meiner Meinung nach eine klasse Rute.
Die 165er unterscheidet sich nur in der Länge dem Gewicht und natürlich im Preis 
(3,60m - 342g, 3,90m - 382g).
Nähere Infoz auf Balzer.de


----------

